

Ask HN: Adaptive Spider Technologies? - throwavay452

Today a bot from 174.127.132.210 tried to copy information from my stealth-mode site (not linked to any domain name). This site was not supposed to be searchable and is known to a very limited number of people.<p>Any experience with such bots?
======
tshtf
I've been blocking 174.127.132.0/22 for a while now.

It's generally not worth getting into an arms race against misbehaved bots,
unless you're prepared to setup a honeypot or seriously analyze your access
logs.

~~~
throwavay452
Thanks! Good to know it's common

